
Wallpaper Crashes Android Phones - tosh
https://twitter.com/UniverseIce/status/1266943909499826176
======
samizdis
Also see:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23368906)

